# Impulse Frog Purchase!



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Went into a local reptile shop and saw they had a few darts for sale, with an empty, built viv ready to go, temptation was too hard to resist.

my new sexed pair (apparently).


Azureus by .JayD., on Flickr


Azureus by .JayD., on Flickr


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

The're fab I love blue dart frogs :2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Second pic is a female, so if the other one is sleeker looking, with a shallower body, you have a pair. 

Love Azureas.

Ade


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

i'll get a pic .. they're both sitting right up front.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

DSC_0002 by .JayD., on Flickr

this one is quite a bit smaller than the other.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm all out on sexing tincs J, but i think they are bloody luvverly,grats mate,
Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Could well be a male. Big front toes, and looks to be shallower in his body.

Ade


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

thanks ade.

Stu - thanks mate, they're already really bold, sitting on the front mesh looking at the leucs across the room


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Azureas are AWESOME tincs J, to be sure, love our pair. That said, boldest tincs we own are our Alanis, which are insanely bold to the point where I have to shove them back in when feeding them...

Ade


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

quick question, any ideas for good breeding sites?

the standard coco hut doesnt look big enough! .. what else can i use?


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Cleaned out marmite jars on their side work well if you think the coco hut too small.
it probably isnt tho as the male will fertilise after theyve been laid
Make sure you get sone petri dishes in


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

I think tincs...all tincs have some huge eating disorder that means they all think they are on the brink of starvation, so basically don't give a crap about anything other than food,the attachis sound like they are getting close to Ade's alanis now,the bloody kids are only a few days ootw,well the second lot, take the top of the tub and little faces with damn fat bellies come out pleading starvation.I'm sure they actually stand more upright than auratus just cause it makes them look thinner.
J I'm not even going to show Shaz this thread I'll have my ear bent for weeks about these :bash:
Stu

Ps J don't listen to any of 'em:gasp: when ya got calling ya got a male when ya got eggs ya got a female,when ya got eggs developing ya got a proven pr lmao nuff said. 
Unrelated but true...Pums:I recently got told now thats the christa female, she was stunning,I had been watching the bugger call for the last ten mins,funny as hell


----------



## henry415 (Apr 1, 2012)

Those look ace!:notworthy:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Cornish-J said:


> quick question, any ideas for good breeding sites?
> 
> the standard coco hut doesnt look big enough! .. what else can i use?


J are they bigger than our attachis that you've seen? if not coco hut and petri dish or pringles lid (a good excuse to eat crisps) will be just fine,they spend hours canoodling in there together
Stu


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm not sure if they're as big as your attachis .. i guess i'll put the hut in and see if they can squeeze in or not lol

thanks Stu


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> J are they bigger than our attachis that you've seen? if not coco hut and petri dish or pringles lid (a good excuse to eat crisps) will be just fine,they spend hours canoodling in there together
> Stu


 

:lol2::lol2::lol2: hahhaha, loved that post stu


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

soundstounite said:


> Unrelated but true...Pums:I recently got told now thats the christa female, she was stunning,I had been watching the bugger call for the last ten mins,funny as hell


Haha it could only happen to you Stu :lol2:.

Mike


----------



## Bluefrogs (Jun 14, 2011)

Cornish-J said:


> I'm not sure if they're as big as your attachis .. i guess i'll put the hut in and see if they can squeeze in or not lol
> 
> thanks Stu


Don't worry about the size of the breeding huts. I breed my frogs using the small cone shaped hunnimoon huts that Rana and Dartfrog sell. Trust me they are small but Azureus love them and you can often see both the male and the female mating in them together.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Bluefrogs said:


> Don't worry about the size of the breeding huts. I breed my frogs using the small cone shaped hunnimoon huts that Rana and Dartfrog sell. Trust me they are small but Azureus love them and you can often see both the male and the female mating in them together.


 being serious for a momment,i am sure what rob says is true although not tincs our auratus all use film cans hell of a squash to fit in but they seem to love it,maybe these tight places give larger darts a sense of security? as a deposition site easier for a male to defend possibly? luecs use the cans too,but also the huts,which i thought would be useful to ya J,with your new lass hopefully with you now: victory:
Stu


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Yea i've got the apparent female although she is acting a bit weird .. i know she's just gone in the tank which may explain some things. 
She's trying to jump at things that arent there, she's also finding it hard to climb properly etc - may sound stupid but it's almost like she's struggling a little for sight...

as for the azzies - not seen any calling yet although it's still early days i guess?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Cornish-J said:


> Yea i've got the apparent female although she is acting a bit weird .. i know she's just gone in the tank which may explain some things.
> *She's trying to jump at things that arent there, she's also finding it hard to climb properly etc - may sound stupid but it's almost like she's struggling a little for sight...
> *
> as for the azzies - not seen any calling yet although it's still early days i guess?


Just a thought, but has she been kept under UV before? I noticed that my plated lizard seemed actually disturbed when I first gave him UV; he'd obviously been kept without it for years, and the new 'perspective' it gave him freaked him out- he hid away for ages. We know they can see more UV than we can.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm not sure, I don't have UV and she came from Marc (dart frog), duno if he uses it? had frogs from him before but they didn't act like this...


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Cornish-J said:


> I'm not sure, I don't have UV and she came from Marc (dart frog), duno if he uses it? had frogs from him before but they didn't act like this...


Ah, I thought you did!:blush: Scratch *that* theory! :lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

You using a good supplement such as Repasy Calcium Plus J? Her behaviour sounds a bit like that seen when there is a vitamin A shortage.

Ade


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> You using a good supplement such as Repasy Calcium Plus J? Her behaviour sounds a bit like that seen when there is a vitamin A shortage.
> 
> Ade


surely too soon for that Ade J only got her last couple of days...I think!! I've been scratching me head on this for a few minutes now...maybe stress from the journey has messed with her,but I'm clutching at straws really
Stu


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

J how accurate is she striking at food,if her vision was impaired,my hunch is she wouldn't be around,its such a key feature for a dart's survival
Stu


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm using repashy calcium plus for every feed but as Stu says - only had her like 3 days.

Hunting accuracy - not fantastic either - lot's of mis hits...i'm hoping it's just a bit of initial stress perhaps...little bit concerning though.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

soundstounite said:


> surely too soon for that Ade J only got her last couple of days...I think!! I've been scratching me head on this for a few minutes now...maybe stress from the journey has messed with her,but I'm clutching at straws really
> Stu


Not at all Stu, as how do we know that she's been getting enough supplements before? I know Marc does use them, but there are lots of factors that could effect whether she got enough in her diet. Heck, I've even known supplement get washed off the ffs by misting if fed too close to misting time.

Ade


----------



## Dakotalondon (May 14, 2012)

They are AWESOME good find :flrt:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ade gotcha,it kind of read the other way around from here,more of what J had done rather than what J is doing now as a cure to previous lack of vits,all becomes clear as to what you meant........ ahh the joys of webland:lol2:

J even though I'm pretty screwed up at the mo. this is messing with me how is she mate?
Stu


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm still not happy with her - she's stopped trying to jump at objects that arent there but her tongue striking is really poor. 


The encouranging thing is that she is really keen to eat, not turning down food etc. Her tongue just doesnt appear to come out very far, the fly virtually needs to be under her nose!

The hard thing is giving her the chance to hunt, as soon as i put flies in i have 6 very confident frogs muscling in before she gets chance. Moving her out is a last resort as she needs to learn to out-muscle the boys for food.

also - hope everything is OK Stu?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Why not contact Marc? Dont leave it too long.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

according to his website he's away for a week or so - I might drop him a mail though on the off chance he's still checking emails.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I think that its worth it.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah i agree give Marc a shout, he may well be checking mail,i'm ok now buddy,:2thumb: thankyou!!
J for future ref it might just be worth keeping a new frog separate for a while even if you not going the whole QT and feacals hog,its a good way to go i feel if possible ,where ever the frog comes from. A simple tub,providing the frog accepts it,for a few weeks can only be a good thing,if you do need to treat,or the frog is simply stressed after traveling it might give some space to "work into" without said competion from frogs familiar with their surroundings.Plus heaven forbid the new frog was sick in some way the rest wont be at risk.I'll repeat wherever the frog comes from,breeders, shops, regardless.

Its a good sign she's eating mate thats for sure
Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I stand by my previous assertion that it sounds like vitamin A defficiency: Do Your Frogs or Toads Have Trouble Catching Insects? | That Reptile Blog.

I would seriously get her isolated so you can target feed her, as if she's been outcompeted for food by the other frogs then it's going to be VERY difficult getting the vit A into her, even using Repashy.

Ade


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Whilst it might be its still worth letting Marc know so that he can pass it on to the breeder concerned.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> I stand by my previous assertion that it sounds like vitamin A defficiency: Do Your Frogs or Toads Have Trouble Catching Insects? | That Reptile Blog.
> 
> I would seriously get her isolated so you can target feed her, as if she's been outcompeted for food by the other frogs then it's going to be VERY difficult getting the vit A into her, even using Repashy.
> 
> Ade


Then it may well be worth adding Repashy supervit,on the vit supps, every 2 weeks,vit A seems to be something widely lacking in our feeders,i believe also effecting egg/embryo developement.
J so many references on dendroboard to vit A deficiency,really worth a search.
Ade thanks for the link a new one to me
Colin again agreed 

Stu


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

I think he got her from dutch frog day - he kept hold of her for at least 2 weeks so i assume she would have had a good feed of vits from Marc.

maybe i'll take her out for a week or so and see if she improves her accuracy etc.

glad to hear you're ok btw Stu.

thanks colin, ade and stu


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

is there vitA in the repashy calcium plus packet stuff?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Cornish-J said:


> is there vitA in the repashy calcium plus packet stuff?


Yup,but not in the same level as supervit,if things are good then Ca plus is all you need if you are replacing a deficit my hunch would be the above.Jamie Allen Repashy is very approachable,contact the man,get your advice from him,the guy's knowledge of his own products,will be superior to mine
Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

soundstounite said:


> Then it may well be worth adding Repashy supervit,on the vit supps, every 2 weeks,vit A seems to be something widely lacking in our feeders,i believe also effecting egg/embryo developement.
> J so many references on dendroboard to vit A deficiency,really worth a search.
> Ade thanks for the link a new one to me
> Colin again agreed
> ...


No worries Stu, I found it via Dendroboard.

Regarding Allen Repashy, dunno if he posts here, but he DOES post in the Repashy thread over on Planted Habitats, and he also posts on Dendroboard. He's usually pretty good at answering questions about his products. The thread on PH Trying The New Repashy Super Fly Culture Media, Allen joined the thread on page 7.

For a while I added BSP drops to my misting water for extra vits via their skin, however I've found I don't need it. However it might help get more vits into your female faster.

Ade


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Just a thought would it be easier to add to the feeders? I assume that you feed fruitflies,what is your culture medium?Or do you feed crickets?


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

yea fruitflies, I'm using repashy superfly as the medium and then coating with repashy calcium plus.

I might try moving her out for a week or two as suggested and make sure that she gets a good helping of food and then monitor her accuracy etc


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I dont know how you would easily get more vitamins in her as Ade said.The Superfly has a broad range of vitamins in it as does the Calcium Plus but what gets into your frog at the end of the day no one knows.

This is assuming that it is a Vitamin A deficiency and not something else.But separating the frog to try to build her up cannot have any ill effects and its probably best in the future to quarantine new frogs if you dont do it already.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

thanks for the advice colin, much appreciated mate.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Removed her today into a seperate little tank with a fair few repashy covered treats!

will monitor her hunting progress.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Cornish-J said:


> Removed her today into a seperate little tank with a fair few repashy covered treats!
> 
> will monitor her hunting progress.


J, Allen Repashy has posted on this forum today,have a chat with him,retinol ie vit A is available in his range of products,i wrongly quoted super vit,here ya go mate
Repashy-Vitamin A Plus
I should have said vit A plus,apologies.
Jaimie we should be approaching a vet with this stuff,.period!!! 
The trouble is finding one that has more knowledge than folks like Ade Colin whom read on their subjects that they keep,we do not have a diagnosis,we all are laymen. 
A feeble attempt at an analogy: Ive been here before with my job working with birds I've been told by a min of ag vet that dux were dying through malnutrion,i ripped her head off,it took two strong guys to pick4 dead dux off the ground,a second vet whom knew birds gave us what we wanted,a diagnosis of duck viral enteritis(inconprehensionably awful) ,and we treated accordingly!! 
Things like this SHOULD be directed towards a seriously good vet skilled in the care and requirements of amphibians,but they are like rocking horse SH*T when we find those guys,there is a thread in those sticky things up top.
Until then frankly we are p*ssing in the wind,we can chuck ideas around try as best we can to help each other, with the absolute best intentions. But really we don't know. 
J all of us should keep new phis separate,I'm totally not singling you out , or your supplier,all of us should,just in case.As above i've seen the devastation of bringing something unwanted in to a collection,its horrible.
Stu


----------

